# Custom Enclosure with Artificial Lighting



## wormholes556 (May 9, 2013)

So i am planning on building my own custom enclosure for my mantid(s), and was thinking of installing a low watt bulb,

I just wanted advice from anybody who has used any artificial lighting for their mantids. which are the best bulbs to use?

are UV lights ok? i assume that they would be seeing as the sun emits UV rays.


----------



## Kloned (May 9, 2013)

I am using led 6500k lights very low heat and work great you can get them on ebay for a cheap price with power supply


----------



## Crazy4mantis (May 9, 2013)

I just use regular compact fluorescents in desk lamps, and incandescents for my warmer species like idolos

they don't require UV to my knowledge. it may help develop color though.


----------



## jrh3 (May 10, 2013)

i use same as kloned and also use old uvb bulbs i have left over from my chameleons.


----------



## dgerndt (May 10, 2013)

I generally use a fluorescent light for just that little extra heat. But if I need more heat, I use a halogen lamp. But almost any desk lamp will do fine. I don't know if there is any real proof of mantids needing UV light to stay healthy, but I feel like my mantids do better in the sun. I always make sure to keep them in a spot where they will get some sunlight during the day.


----------



## jrh3 (May 10, 2013)

Deby said:


> I generally use a fluorescent light for just that little extra heat. But if I need more heat, I use a halogen lamp. But almost any desk lamp will do fine. I don't know if there is any real proof of mantids needing UV light to stay healthy, but I feel like my mantids do better in the sun. I always make sure to keep them in a spot where they will get some sunlight during the day.


agreed about the light of the sun. not sure if it helps but mine seem happier with uvb bulbs.


----------

